# HTML-Mails mit JavaMail API



## Heraklea (26. Jun 2007)

Hallo!

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich ein absoluter Java-Laie bin.
Meine Aufgabe ist es, eine alte Routine (Text-Mail) zu erweitern, damit die Emails im HTML-Format verschickt werden.
Natürlich habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie das gehen soll.
Wer kann mir denn weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Conny


----------



## VuuRWerK (26. Jun 2007)

Falls es Dir weiterhilft schau Dir mal das hier an:

http://java.sun.com/products/javamail/javadocs/javax/mail/internet/ContentType.html

Vielleicht findest Du in dieser API ja noch weitere Sachen die Du brauchst 

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## HoaX (27. Jun 2007)

das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. sun bietet einem das sogar fertig und erklärt, aber da heraklea wohl zu faul ist auf die javamail-seite zu gehn und auf "technical articles & tips" zu klicken verkneife ich mir mal den entsprechenden link hier  zu posten


----------



## Guest (27. Jun 2007)

Siehe: Using the JavaMail API to Send HTML Email
oder Advanced HTML Email

bzw. Java Tech Tips allgemein unter http://java.sun.com/developer/TechTips/

Auch hier: http://www.java2s.com gibt es Beispiele.


----------

